# Trump è il nuovo presidente degli Usa 2016.



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Manca solo un grande elettore ma è praticamente fatta, secondo tutti i media mondiali: Donald Trump, a sorpresissima, è il nuovo presidente degli Usa 2016. 

Cavalcata impressionante quella del tycoon newyorkese, che ha sconfitto la Clinton in quasi tutti gli stati chiave.

Ed è una vittoria impressionante perchè Trump, dall'inizio della campagna elettorale, ha avuto contro media, personaggi famosi, gruppi di potere e Wall Street (che infatti è crollata nella notte).

Si attende solo l'annuncio ufficiale.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Quante risate mi sto facendo! È la giornata mondiale del rosicamento e dell'isteria Radical Shit. Anche se i soliti cuor di leone hanno già iniziato a far sparire gli editoriali di qualche giorno fa. Adesso vado a comprare i popcorn e poi mi letto a leggere le follie dei vari Olga Femmensten, Gianni Fazioso e Salvo Migrante del mitologico Huffington.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Renzpubblica e Fuffapost (lo hanno scritto davvero): dopo la vittoria di Trump, negli Usa è boom di ricerche per scappare e andare altrove.


----------



## juventino (9 Novembre 2016)

È un atto di ribellione del popolo americano nei confronti del proprio sistema politico, ormai pienamente degradato e superato. E lo dimostra il fatto che manco i repubblicani stessi lo hanno sostenuto. Comunque non ho mai avuto dubbi sulle sue possibilità di vittoria, è stata una campagna elettorale molto simile a quelle italiane dell'era Berlusconi.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Eccolo qua il mega radical shit Beppone Severgnini (tra l'altro intertriste) in rosicamento forza 20.

Che bello!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2016)

Ha vinto alla fine  incredibile


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Novembre 2016)

Enjoy


----------



## James Watson (9 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Enjoy



Sì perché ne vedremo delle belle..


----------



## wfiesso (9 Novembre 2016)

Bene, nel denti a quella psicopatica e a tutte le melme corrotte che l'hanno sostenuta


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2016)

I radical chic stanno esplodendo, godo come non maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Renzpubblica e Fuffapost (lo hanno scritto davvero): dopo la vittoria di Trump, *negli Usa è boom di ricerche per scappare e andare altrove*.



Si si come per la Brexit...

Adesso comunque voglio proprio vedere se tipo il caro De Niro emigra davvero o se continueranno a fare soldi negli USA..
Chiacchieroni inutili..intanto Madonna si è già rimangiata la promessa di spomp...re chi votava la clinton...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Novembre 2016)

Gigantesco dito medio da parte del popolo all'establishment. Lo avevamo visto,in scala minore,con Brexit,ma questa è la prova definitiva: la gente si è rotta le palle.
Inutile dire che mi unisco alla goduria contro SJW e radical shit vari.
Più seriamente,si tratta indubbiamente di un salto nel buio,ma dal caos possono nascere opportunità. Con Hillary si sarebbe proseguito con la corruzione e lo status quo.


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Novembre 2016)

Quanto godo per De Niro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2016)

Trump in questa campagna ha fatto capire di non essere così interessato all'Europa come hanno sempre fstto gli USA e chissà se adesso ci sarà veramente un ingresso Russia nell'Unione Europea come vuole [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] e chissà se ci saranno veramente cambiamenti positivi in questo. É questa la cosa che mi interessa di più.
Ora, opinione personale su questa elezione é che non capisco questa rivolta degli Americani che sotto Obama sono ormai tre anni che hanno superato la crisi. Boh...


----------



## sballotello (9 Novembre 2016)

Il nuovo g. W. Bush...


----------



## Eziomare (9 Novembre 2016)

Mai avrei pensato di sorridere compiaciuto per l'elezione di un troglodita miliardario, d'altra parte alla signora Clinton avrei preferito pure un maiale con gli occhiali, bella legnata sui denti s'e' presa.


----------



## Eziomare (9 Novembre 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Il nuovo g. W. Bush...



Speriamo di no


----------



## smallball (9 Novembre 2016)

una sconfitta epocale dei sondaggisti...


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Novembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sì perché ne vedremo delle belle..



No non pensavo si potesse fraintendere il mio post


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Trump in questa campagna ha fatto capire di non essere così interessato all'Europa come hanno sempre fstto gli USA e chissà se adesso ci sarà veramente un ingresso Russia nell'Unione Europea come vuole [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] e chissà se ci saranno veramente cambiamenti positivi in questo. É questa la cosa che mi interessa di più.
> Ora, opinione personale su questa elezione é che non capisco questa rivolta degli Americani che sotto Obama sono ormai tre anni che hanno superato la crisi. Boh...



Gli "americani" sono per eccellenza la classe media, quella che Obama (come tutti quelli come lui, in piccolo del nostro PD alla renzi) si è bella che dimenticata perché da un lato lustrava il posteriore ai suoi padroni e dall'altro elargiva pillole di progressismo verso le varie "minoranze" discriminate..

Ma il motore di ogni società lo sanno anche i sassi è e sarà sempre la classe media, quella che silenziosa si sveglia ogni mattina e va a lavorare, non a scrivere sui giornali o a fare manifestazioni pro questo o contro quell'altro..

In america c'è disagio, solo che qui non ce lo raccontano perché è 8 anni che c'è come presidente uno che era già stato fatto beato e santo prima ancora di essere eletto e che di fatto quindi qui non poteva venire criticato.

A me imbarazza ancora come nel 2016 ci sia chi confonde un miliardario (magari anche mascalzone) con un rappresentante dei poteri forti..
Andate a vedere le campagne di raccolta fondi per capire chi rappresentano i candidati..Hillari ha raccolto circa 25 volte quello che ha raccolto Trump..non sono soldi che vengono dal popolo ma dalla finanza, dalle lobby delle armi, del petrolio etc..e non sono soldi "a fondo perduto"

Oggi la borsa crolla perché la borsa ama la stabilità e adesso devono capire se hanno ancora in mano il presidente usa o no..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2016)

A me gli USA fanno schifo, popolo in buona parte barbaro e fascistoide, sopratutto fuori dalle grandi metropoli,

Non mi faceva simpatia la Clinton chiara espressione dell'elite finanziaria mondiale che sta governando in maniera tragica il mondo,

ma lui purtroppo è un altro genere di male,
in concreto la prima cosa più evidente sarà l'abolizione della riforma sanitaria di Obama, che causerà la morte di qualche migliaio di poveri malati compresi bambini,
c'è da dire comunque che in america quella non è mai stata la priorità


----------



## smallball (9 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gli "americani" sono per eccellenza la classe media, quella che Obama (come tutti quelli come lui, in piccolo del nostro PD alla renzi) si è bella che dimenticata perché da un lato lustrava il posteriore ai suoi padroni e dall'altro elargiva pillole di progressismo verso le varie "minoranze" discriminate..
> 
> Ma il motore di ogni società lo sanno anche i sassi è e sarà sempre la classe media, quella che silenziosa si sveglia ogni mattina e va a lavorare, non a scrivere sui giornali o a fare manifestazioni pro questo o contro quell'altro..
> 
> ...


sottoscrivo ogni sillaba,bravo!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gli "americani" sono per eccellenza la classe media, quella che Obama (come tutti quelli come lui, in piccolo del nostro PD alla renzi) si è bella che dimenticata perché da un lato lustrava il posteriore ai suoi padroni e dall'altro elargiva pillole di progressismo verso le varie "minoranze" discriminate..
> 
> Ma il motore di ogni società lo sanno anche i sassi è e sarà sempre la classe media, quella che silenziosa si sveglia ogni mattina e va a lavorare, non a scrivere sui giornali o a fare manifestazioni pro questo o contro quell'altro..
> 
> ...



92 minuti di applausi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Novembre 2016)

Seeeeeeee! Tutti in piedi sul divano!


----------



## mandraghe (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccolo qua il mega radical shit Beppone Severgnini (tra l'altro intertriste) in rosicamento forza 20.
> 
> Che bello!



Mamma mia, Severgnini è proprio la rappresentazione fedele dei radical shit con tutti i peggiori attributi: dal piattume intellettuale fino ad arrivare alla supponenza di che crede di dover spiegare le cose ai pecoroni ignoranti...godo per lui e per tutti quelli che la """"pensano"""" allo stesso modo.




Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gigantesco dito medio da parte del popolo all'establishment. Lo avevamo visto,in scala minore,con Brexit,ma questa è la prova definitiva: la gente si è rotta le palle.
> Inutile dire che mi unisco alla goduria contro SJW e radical shit vari.
> Più seriamente,si tratta indubbiamente di un salto nel buio,ma dal caos possono nascere opportunità. Con Hillary si sarebbe proseguito con la corruzione e lo status quo.



Condivido in pieno, grande prova di democrazia del popolo americano che nonostante una massiccia, assillante e schifosa campagna pro Clinton (ma soprattutto anti-Trump) hanno dimostrato di saper ragionare con la propria testa e non con quella dei giornalisti del NYT o del W Post o con quella dei vari personaggi più o meno famosi scesi a fianco della Clinton.




AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I radical chic stanno esplodendo, godo come non maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Noto eccellenti picchi di rosicamento che non leggevo da tempo immemore.



In definitiva: speriamo che la vittoria di Trump porti come frutto più importante la fine del politicamente corretto: una delle """ideologie""" più insulse, banali e stupide della storia dell'umanità.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Novembre 2016)

Segnalo un Clint Eastwood scatenato su twitter.

Inoltre Donald Trump sarà il primo presidente USA inserito nella Hall of fame della WWE


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2016)

*Napolitano: "Uno degli eventi più sconvolgenti della storia del suffragio universale”*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2016)

Non so se ora scoppierà la terza guerra mondiale o cos'altro, vedremo.
E' facile immaginare che Trump sarà un pessimo presidente.

Ma per ora mi godo il rosicamento dei radical shit e di tutte quelle lobby marce e corrotte che impersonava la Clinton. Già aveva il palco pronto per festeggiare questa abonimevole...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Napolitano: "Uno degli eventi più sconvolgenti della storia del suffragio universale”*



Lui per evitare simili rischi ha preferito direttamente non farci votare..


----------



## davoreb (9 Novembre 2016)

Non è che gli americani sono 22 anni indietro all'Italia?

Certo che anche loro non sono messi tanto bene se tra 300 milioni di persone dovevano scegliere tra Trump e la Clinton.


----------



## Zetton (9 Novembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Inoltre Donald Trump sarà il primo presidente USA inserito nella Hall of fame della WWE



Al di là di questa cosa che mi spezza...  Sinceramente trovo abbastanza inquietante il fatto che si riduca la vittoria di Trump sui democratici ad una sorta di tifo da stadio, cioè si può avere una simpatia per l'uno o per l'altro ma prima di godere c'è da verificare quanto questo ci riguardi positivamente e negativamente. Lungi da me fare la morale, vorrei solo che al di là dei commenti "da tifoso" chi ne capisce VERAMENTE di queste cose provasse a spiegare la propria visione riguardo le idee di Trump, per aiutare a capire chi come me ne sa di meno. 

Provo a dare uno spunto, elencando in maniera profana tre dei punti chiave della politica estera di Trump e riportando alcune idee lette su reddit:
- Distensione con la Russia. Può essere un bene, per evitare una nuova Guerra Fredda, alcuni su reddit pensano però che l'America possa ritirarsi dalla NATO o anche prediligere ad essa i rapporti con la Russia. Ne consegue una Russia che può fare il bello e il cattivo tempo nell'est Europa, una Ucraina bis su larga scala per intenderci, senza che l'Europa ovest, lasciata sola, sia in grado di contrapporsi militarmente. Alcuni ipotizzano un esercito europeo ufficiale per dare un'entità all'UE al di fuori della NATO.
- Abolizione delle riforme contro il riscaldamento globale. Questa non propriamente politica estera, però si ipotizza che se l'America rinegozierà le riforme a routa seguiranno tutti gli altri. Si stima che la fine della civiltà umana avverrà entro gli anni 2100 se si continua a questi livelli di inquinamento.
- Protezionismo, dazi in particolare verso Messico e Cina, con la seconda che può scatenare una guerra economica di rilevanza globale.

Per inciso, anche io a pelle preferivo Trump, sembra una persona molto più autentica della Clinton. Il fatto è che se l'America fa porcate a farne le spese siamo anche e soprattutto noi europei, come ha ben insegnato la crisi dei subprime del 2008. Imho è importante capire quanto questo personaggio è affidabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2016)

Andate e sentirvi cosa dice Grillo ... [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] forse è la volta buona che gli dai ragione .

" Questo di Trump è un nel Vaffa*** del mondo agli intellettuali di sinistra , quelli che pensano di avere sempre ragione e che credono di avere la verità in tasca "


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Andate e sentirvi cosa dice Grillo ... [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] forse è la volta buona che gli dai ragione .
> 
> " Questo di Trump è un nel Vaffa*** del mondo agli intellettuali di sinistra , quelli che pensano di avere sempre ragione e che credono di avere la verità in tasca "



Ho appena letto sul Fesso Quotidiano un articolo su Trump di un tale rimbecillito che si chiama Leonardo Coen..una roba da scompisciarsi, che schiuma invidia e presunzione da ogni sillaba..

Sono simili pagliacci che mi fanno pensare "piuttosto che condividere il mio pensiero con simili sottosviluppati è meglio Trump"


----------



## mandraghe (9 Novembre 2016)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Per inciso, anche io a pelle preferivo Trump, *sembra una persona molto più autentica*. Il fatto è che se l'America fa porcate, poi a farne le spese siamo anche e soprattutto noi europei, come ha ben insegnato la crisi dei subprime del 2008, imho è importante capire quanto questo personaggio è affidabile.



This, la Clinton si vedeva lontano un miglio che era costruita, falsissima e ipocrita e che pur di diventare presidente sarebbe passata sopra a tutto, corna comprese. Trump invece è sempre apparso più genuino, con tutti i difetti ed i pregi e credo che alla fine sia stato questo il motivo principale della sua vittoria. 

Trump è pericoloso? Può essere...ma la Clinton è stata quella che, durante il primo mandato di Obama ha avallato tutte le scelte scriteriate nella politica estera USA: dalle cosiddette primavere arabe alla Libia, per finire con il disastro siriano e iracheno.

Perciò molti benpensanti invece di guardare all'appartenenza politica dei due candidati avrebbero fatto meglio a guardare cosa ha combinato la Clinton e solo dopo una attenta analisi avrebbero dovuto valutare chi era davvero pericoloso.

Ma poi un miliardario che si presta a fare scenette con Vince Mac Mahon mi dà un'impressione molto più positiva di una tipa mezzo sciroccata che pensa di essere la predestinata e che si sente superiore a tutti.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Novembre 2016)

Molto contento... Tra un delinquente sincero e uno finto buono preferirò sempre il primo. 
In America hanno finalmente dimostrato di essersi rotti dei governi imbeccati dai poteri forti, questa secondo me è una cosa che ha molto giovato a Trump che li aveva tutti contro. 
Per non parlare degli ultimi giorni con l'entrata in campo di quell'inutile di Obama, uno dei Presidenti peggiori di sempre.


----------



## Kaw (9 Novembre 2016)

Una considerazione è d'obbligo, è stata la campagna elettorale più ridicola che si ricordi. Due candidati sicuramente non all'altezza del ruolo.
Altra cosa: Trump ha vinto da solo (non ha avuto il benchè minimo supporto dal partito) e contro tutti (non ha avuto stampa, informazione e VIP a leccargli il didietro). Questo testimonia il tonfo epico della Clinton, e soprattutto la volontà del popolo di dare un segno di discontinuità con le attuali politiche, una Brexit su larga scala potremmo definirla.

Ora su SKY, altra cosa davvero pazzesca è che Trump ha avuto molti voti pure dalle donne


----------



## vota DC (9 Novembre 2016)

Obama era politically correct con tanto di funerale per Bin Laden. La Clinton era sostenuta dai politically correct ma personalmente lo era pure meno di Trump. Parliamo di una che sghignazza per la morte è la tortura altrui in tv... già in bar non lo si fa, figuriamoci in TV!


----------



## Morghot (9 Novembre 2016)

Mesi fa mi sembrava letteralmente impossibile e pensavo "menomale"... poi pian piano ho cominciato a tifare per lui, non perchè mi sti simpatico o altro ci mancherebbe in pratica è una sottospecie di berlusconi, uno schifo, però è sempre divertente veder accadere cose inaspettate o contro le previsioni; anche se alla fine penso cambi veramente poco a conti fatti per noi, o lui o la clinton stessa cosa ma almeno c'è e ci sarà da ridere di più.
Per me la clinton era troppo inutile come avversario, un "aurea" già troppo macchiata negativamente se mi spiego.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ora su SKY, altra cosa davvero pazzesca è che Trump ha avuto molti voti pure dalle donne



Ma pazzesca di cosa? Io ci scommetevo su questo aspetto, così come sul voto di molti dei ceti meno abbienti..

Lo stupore è nei soliti noti progressisti, quelli che pensano che la clinton essendo donna sarebbe stata votata dalle donne, perché tutte le donne secondo loro devono ambire al potere e all'emancipazione (anche se poi lei per comodo si è presentata col cognome del marito...) ma il punto è: secondo voi una donna comune, una lavoratrice o una casalinga, si può sentire rappresentata da una snob come la Clinton?


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Sto aspettando le follie ed i deliri di Zucconi, Rampini, Saverio Tommasi e Saviano e, perchè no, anche Selvaggia Lucarelli.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Comunque è stata una gran notte, goduta fino in fondo nonostante abbia dormito solo dalle 4:30 alle 7:30.


----------



## Kaw (9 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma pazzesca di cosa? Io ci scommetevo su questo aspetto, così come sul voto di molti dei ceti meno abbienti..
> 
> Lo stupore è nei soliti noti progressisti, quelli che pensano che la clinton essendo donna sarebbe stata votata dalle donne, perché tutte le donne secondo loro devono ambire al potere e all'emancipazione (anche se poi lei per comodo si è presentata col cognome del marito...) ma il punto è: secondo voi una donna comune, una lavoratrice o una casalinga, si può sentire rappresentata da una snob come la Clinton?


E' proprio questo che intendevo, considerando che durante la campagna sono andati pure a raccattare le donne molestate (dicono loro) da Trump, muovendo tutto il movimento femminista tra VIP e opinione pubblica. E non è bastato, il risultato è che alla gente questo non interessava, hanno fatto una campagna elettorale ridicola in casa democratica credendo che bastasse insultare l'altro candidato per poter vincere.
E pure tra le minoranze Clinton non ha fatto sfraceli, ha vinto si ma ha fatto meno di quanto fatto da Obama, ma questo non aveva contro Trump. 
Un fallimento epico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto aspettando le follie ed i deliri di Zucconi, Rampini, Saverio Tommasi e Saviano e, perchè no, anche Selvaggia Lucarelli.





Proporrei una sezione ad hoc sul forum per sbellicarci dalle risate


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

E questo??!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2016)

E Renzi che ha calato subito le braghe, il primo in Europa a fare i complimenti a Trump? 

Lui che ha portato tutta la sua corte di giullari intellettualoidi da Obama per elemosinare qualche voto..


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2016)

Ah giusto, quel virus intestinale di Saverio Tommasi che dice?


----------



## Kaw (9 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia i commenti su twitter sono ridicoli, tutti (ma proprio tutti) sembrano che ci sia un invasione aliena in corso stile "Guerra dei Mondi". Che pena...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Novembre 2016)

Sto volando


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Novembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ah giusto, quel virus intestinale di Saverio Tommasi che dice?



E morto affogato nel suo buonismo.

Comunque Brexit prima, Trump poi, se ci scappa pure una bella sorpresa il 4 dicembre chiudiamo in bellezza un grande anno


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Novembre 2016)

Mi verrebbe da dire "dovrebbe aver vinto il meno peggio". Dato che l avversario era la Clinton dico che ha vinto il meno peggio. Grillo addirittura esulta, ma credo lo faccia più per la goduria di aver visto i poteri forti perdere.


----------



## Morghot (9 Novembre 2016)

Si ma davvero gli isterismi che ci sono fan ridere, va bene che è trump e ne ha sparate di tutti i colori ma molti credono davvero che metta in atto tutto quello che ha detto: "il nuovo hitler" "guerre imminenti" "catastrofi" "deportazioni di massa"  . 

Per me erano più probabili "casini" internazionali e non con la clinton, con trump sarà tutto tranquillissimo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Novembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E morto affogato nel suo buonismo.
> 
> Comunque Brexit prima, Trump poi, se ci scappa pure una bella sorpresa il 4 dicembre chiudiamo in bellezza un grande anno


 Speriamo per il 4, speriamo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Novembre 2016)

Godo per i vari giornalisti e media 

Tutti a insultarlo, de niro che gli da pure del maiale come niente fosse. Ora non ho idea se sarà davvero il peggio il peggio, ma tutto sto mainstream e elite schierate facevano venire il voltastomaco. In Italia uguale, gente che sembrava quasi volesse mettersi a piangere in diretta.

I buoni e i democratici che vogliono togliere il diritto di voto alla gente se non vota quello che dicono ecc...

Ero convinto che avrebbero taroccato l'elezioni comunque, evidentemente i voti pro trump erano a livelli assurdi


----------



## Hellscream (9 Novembre 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> *Si ma davvero gli isterismi che ci sono fan ridere, va bene che è trump e ne ha sparate di tutti i colori ma molti credono davvero che metta in atto tutto quello che ha detto: "il nuovo hitler" "guerre imminenti" "catastrofi" "deportazioni di massa"*  .
> 
> Per me erano più probabili "casini" internazionali e non con la clinton, con trump sarà tutto tranquillissimo.



Insomma sembrano che abbiano eletto lui


----------



## Victorss (9 Novembre 2016)

Mah, capisco l avversione verso i poteri forti e verso un personaggio vomitevole come la Clinton. Capisco la simpatia per un pagliaccio come il signor Trump, ma adesso addirittura esultare per l elezioni di un caprone simil-redneck a presidente di uno degli stati più potenti al mondo non mi sembra il caso. Mah..


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> la prima cosa più evidente sarà l'abolizione della riforma sanitaria di Obama, che causerà la morte di qualche migliaio di poveri malati compresi bambini,
> c'è da dire comunque che in america quella non è mai stata la priorità


 Certo non è una bella cosa ma con brutale cinismo dico che eventualmente non sarà questo che renderà Trump un presidente disastroso 



Zetton ha scritto:


> - Distensione con la Russia. Può essere un bene, per evitare una nuova Guerra Fredda, alcuni su reddit pensano però che l'America possa ritirarsi dalla NATO o anche prediligere ad essa i rapporti con la Russia. Ne consegue una Russia che può fare il bello e il cattivo tempo nell'est Europa, una Ucraina bis su larga scala per intenderci, senza che l'Europa ovest, lasciata sola, sia in grado di contrapporsi militarmente. Alcuni ipotizzano un esercito europeo ufficiale per dare un'entità all'UE al di fuori della NATO.
> - Abolizione delle riforme contro il riscaldamento globale. Questa non propriamente politica estera, però si ipotizza che se l'America rinegozierà le riforme a routa seguiranno tutti gli altri. Si stima che la fine della civiltà umana avverrà entro gli anni 2100 se si continua a questi livelli di inquinamento.
> - Protezionismo, dazi in particolare verso Messico e Cina, con la seconda che può scatenare una guerra economica di rilevanza globale.


 1) è un rischio, ma se concreto è tutto da vedere. Ci sono millemila scenari pericolosi che sarebbero saltati fuori anche se avesse vinto la Clinton o chiunque altro.
2) potenzialmente disastroso anzi apocalittico 
3) probabilmente fa bene, impossibile provare empatia per la Cina visti i loro felici metodi per far fiorire l economia


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Novembre 2016)

Il problema più importante, non è l'economia e nemmeno l'immigrazione. E' il clima. Ed onestamente mi preoccupa il fatto che Trump del clima non sia interessato.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Novembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il problema più importante, non è l'economia e nemmeno l'immigrazione. E' il clima. Ed onestamente mi preoccupa il fatto che Trump del clima non sia interessato.



Già, è più grave di quello che sembra (perchè a lungo termine).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il problema più importante, non è l'economia e nemmeno l'immigrazione. E' il clima. Ed onestamente mi preoccupa il fatto che Trump del clima non sia interessato.



Condivido al 100%, questo argomento dovrebbe davvero unire tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Mamma mia i commenti su twitter sono ridicoli, tutti (ma proprio tutti) sembrano che ci sia un invasione aliena in corso stile "Guerra dei Mondi". Che pena...





Morghot ha scritto:


> Si ma davvero gli isterismi che ci sono fan ridere, va bene che è trump e ne ha sparate di tutti i colori ma molti credono davvero che metta in atto tutto quello che ha detto: "il nuovo hitler" "guerre imminenti" "catastrofi" "deportazioni di massa"  .
> 
> Per me erano più probabili "casini" internazionali e non con la clinton, con trump sarà tutto tranquillissimo.



Sapete che vi dico? Io oggi non sono contento perchè ha vinto Trump. Sono contento perchè ho capito che il mondo dei social network e l'intellettualismo/perbenismo mediatico su Internet non contano una mazza. 
Cominciavo seriamente a temere che avessero una qualche influenza nel mondo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Intanto in alcune città americane scoppiano i primi tafferugli, i democratici eh.......

PS: fra quanto un articolo di giornale con "la prima gaffe presidenziale di Trump " secondo voi? Ci arriviamo a domani?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intanto in alcune città americane scoppiano i primi tafferugli, i democratici eh.......
> 
> PS: fra quanto un articolo di giornale con "la prima gaffe presidenziale di Trump " secondo voi? Ci arriviamo a domani?



Io la sparo più grossa.
Ho qualche dubbio che Trump arrivi vivo all'insediamento nella Casa Bianca, che ho letto avverrà a gennaio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io la sparo più grossa.
> Ho qualche dubbio che Trump arrivi vivo all'insediamento nella Casa Bianca, che ho letto avverrà a gennaio.



Avviene sempre a Gennaio (e mi pare sempre il 20); comunque non credo verrà fatto fuori, non è più tempo per questo genere di cose plateali (salvo un vero invasato dai media).
Più facile che si inventino qualche scandalo tipo le signore che stranamente dopo 20 anni hanno deciso di denunciare Trump a 1 mese dal voto


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

*Lucia Annunziata direttrice del Fuffington Post:"E' il nuovo ordine mondiale. Ha vinto un antisemita".*


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Novembre 2016)

Questa me l'ero persa  separati alla nascita










Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il problema più importante, non è l'economia e nemmeno l'immigrazione. E' il clima. Ed onestamente mi preoccupa il fatto che Trump del clima non sia interessato.



Sicuramente è un grosso problema, considerando comunque che sono con la Cina i più grandi inquinatori. D'altra parte secondo lui il riscaldamento globale è una bufala...
Vedendo in Italia chi ha esultato tra i politici è evidente che la stupidità fa conca. SI trovan tutti insieme


----------



## Doctore (9 Novembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il problema più importante, non è l'economia e nemmeno l'immigrazione. E' il clima. Ed onestamente mi preoccupa il fatto che Trump del clima non sia interessato.



Sul clima e il riscaldamento globale ho delle perplessità...tra la comunità scientifica non hanno tutti la solita visione cosi apocalittica.
In ogni caso bisogna continuare sulla strada degli ultimi accordi presi almeno per avere una qualità della vita accettabile.


----------



## Doctore (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lucia Annunziata direttrice del Fuffington Post:"E' il nuovo ordine mondiale. Ha vinto un antisemita".*


----------



## Aragorn (9 Novembre 2016)

Tralasciando i risvolti socio-politici di quest'elezione, su cui è meglio rimandare ogni giudizio al momento dei fatti, ciò che ora salta più all'occhio è la grande sconfitta del giornalismo e dei mass-media in generale. Prima con la Brexit e ora con Trump abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione di come le televisioni, i giornali, i blog (con annessi commentatori) e i vari salotti televisivi negli ultimi anni stiano vivendo in un universo parallelo. Un mondo dove vengono volutamente descritte realtà che con la vera realtà non hanno nulla a che fare, e tutto ciò sempre con grande nonchalance (della serie: una bugia raccontata mille volte diventa verità). I risultati di giugno e di stanotte (su argomenti di immensa portata, non certo cazzatine qualsiasi) sono la prova che la gente non si riconosce in tutto ciò, non facendosi di conseguenza condizionare da tv e giornali mai così schierati come negli ultimi mesi; il che nell'era di internet può sembrare una cosa normale ma tenendo conto che c'è ancora una buona parte di popolazione, soprattutto tra gli over 50, che non ha ancora grande dimestichezza con la rete, tutto ciò assume a mio modo di vedere notevole rilevanza. L'altra faccia della medaglia è ovviamente il rischio di farsi trasportare da eccessivi demagogismi e avidità di rimedi frettolosi, ma, detto ciò, credo sia decisamente giunto il momento che certa gente inizi a traslocare da Fiabilandia per ritornare nel mondo reale.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tralasciando i risvolti socio-politici di quest'elezione, su cui ogni giudizio è meglio rimandarlo al momento dei fatti, ciò che ora salta più all'occhio è la grande sconfitta del giornalismo e dei mass-media in generale. Prima con la Brexit e ora con Trump abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione di come le televisioni, i giornali, i blog (con annessi commentatori) e i vari salotti televisivi negli ultimi anni stiano vivendo in un universo parallelo. Un mondo dove vengono volutamente descritte realtà che con la vera realtà non hanno nulla a che fare, e tutto ciò sempre con grande nonchalance (della serie: una bugia raccontata mille volte diventa verità). I risultati di giugno e di stanotte (su argomenti di immensa portata, non certo cazzatine qualsiasi) sono la prova che la gente non si riconosce in tutto ciò, non facendosi di conseguenza condizionare da tv e giornali mai così schierati come negli ultimi mesi; il che nell'era di internet può sembrare una cosa normale ma tenendo conto che c'è ancora una buona parte di popolazione, soprattutto tra gli over 50, che non ha ancora grande dimestichezza con la rete, tutto ciò assume a mio modo di vedere notevole rilevanza. L'altra faccia della medaglia è ovviamente il rischio di farsi trasportare da eccessivi demagogismi e avidità di rimedi frettolosi, ma, detto ciò, credo sia decisamente giunto il momento che certa gente inizi a traslocare da Fiabilandia per ritornare nel mondo reale.



La vittoria di Trump è stata fantastica ed incredibile soprattutto per questo motivo. E' la prima volta nella storia dell'occidente che qualcuno riesce a vincere le elezioni avendo contro tutti i media e tutti i poteri forti.

Una rivoluzione. Anzi, un ciclone.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sul clima e il riscaldamento globale ho delle perplessità...tra la comunità scientifica non hanno tutti la solita visione cosi apocalittica.
> In ogni caso bisogna continuare sulla strada degli ultimi accordi presi almeno per avere una qualità della vita accettabile.



Il problema e' che Trump sembra voglia abolire i provvedimenti presi dall'America in questi anni riguardo l'ambiente, tipo il Clean Power Act, che impone alle centrali elettriche americane di ridurre le emissioni. E stessa cosa con gli accordi di Parigi. 

A me principalmente non piaceva nessuno dei due candidati ma concordo con il fatto che Trump fosse il male minore, ma la questione ambientale che Trump sembra snobbare e' preoccupante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tralasciando i risvolti socio-politici di quest'elezione, su cui è meglio rimandare ogni giudizio al momento dei fatti, ciò che ora salta più all'occhio è la grande sconfitta del giornalismo e dei mass-media in generale. Prima con la Brexit e ora con Trump abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione di come le televisioni, i giornali, i blog (con annessi commentatori) e i vari salotti televisivi negli ultimi anni stiano vivendo in un universo parallelo. Un mondo dove vengono volutamente descritte realtà che con la vera realtà non hanno nulla a che fare, e tutto ciò sempre con grande nonchalance (della serie: una bugia raccontata mille volte diventa verità). I risultati di giugno e di stanotte (su argomenti di immensa portata, non certo cazzatine qualsiasi) sono la prova che la gente non si riconosce in tutto ciò, *non facendosi di conseguenza condizionare da tv e giornali mai così schierati come negli ultimi mesi; il che nell'era di internet può sembrare una cosa normale *ma tenendo conto che c'è ancora una buona parte di popolazione, soprattutto tra gli over 50, che non ha ancora grande dimestichezza con la rete, tutto ciò assume a mio modo di vedere notevole rilevanza. L'altra faccia della medaglia è ovviamente il rischio di farsi trasportare da eccessivi demagogismi e avidità di rimedi frettolosi, ma, detto ciò, credo sia decisamente giunto il momento che certa gente inizi a traslocare da Fiabilandia per ritornare nel mondo reale.



Ma guarda che su internet la faccenda era ancora peggio; oltre ai siti e blog di "informazione" c'era anche tutto il mondo social e dello star system contro Trump..

Questa vittoria è la vittoria della gente comune (dipinta con disprezzo da questi cerebrolesi che vivono nei loro sogni come "l'uomo bianco medio sotto acculturato") alla faccia di tutti quei patetici personaggi che hanno fatto del citarsi addosso il loro modo di vivere e che succhiano il sangue delle collettività per mantenere il loro status di privilegiati.

Comunque sia chiaro i sondaggi erano in parte pilotati (quelli seri) in parte condizionati..

Faccio un esempio, ma se tu intervisti uno e gli chiedi "Lei per chi voterà, l'ex first lady e prima donna presidente Hillary Clinton o quel babbeo misogeno farabutto di Trumpone?" secondo te quello cosa ti risponde?


----------



## wfiesso (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vittoria di Trump è stata fantastica ed incredibile soprattutto per questo motivo. E' la prima volta nella storia dell'occidente che qualcuno riesce a vincere le elezioni avendo contro tutti i media e tutti i poteri forti.
> 
> Una rivoluzione. Anzi, un ciclone.



La gente ha le balle piene, è questo il succo del discorso, e infatti lo sta dimostrando, vediamo se il 4 riusciamo ad essere come uk e usa pure noi o se siamo i soliti pecoroni...


----------



## Doctore (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vittoria di Trump è stata fantastica ed incredibile soprattutto per questo motivo. E' la prima volta nella storia dell'occidente che qualcuno riesce a vincere le elezioni avendo contro tutti i media e tutti i poteri forti.
> 
> Una rivoluzione. Anzi, un ciclone.



Silvio non sarebbe d accordo !


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Silvio non sarebbe d accordo !



Paragone che non esiste.

Silvio aveva (ha) televisioni, giornali, settimanali, e tanto, tantissimo, altro. Berlusconi è stato un prodotto della tv commerciale. Trump è un prodotto dell'incazzatura della gente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> La gente ha le balle piene, è questo il succo del discorso, e infatti lo sta dimostrando, vediamo se il 4 riusciamo ad essere come uk e usa pure noi o se siamo i soliti pecoroni...



Ma c'hai pure dei dubbi?!

Da noi basta che si mobilitino Benigni e Fazio e mezzo paese è già lì che va a dare il suo voto "intellettuale"

Poi da noi i giovani non contraddirebbero mai le star dello spettacolo


----------



## Doctore (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paragone che non esiste.
> 
> Silvio aveva (ha) televisioni, giornali, settimanali, e tanto, tantissimo, altro. Berlusconi è stato un prodotto della tv commerciale. Trump è un prodotto dell'incazzatura della gente.



era una battuta


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paragone che non esiste.
> 
> Silvio aveva (ha) televisioni, giornali, settimanali, e tanto, tantissimo, altro. Berlusconi è stato un prodotto della tv commerciale. Trump è un prodotto dell'incazzatura della gente.



Infatti..Berlusconi nel '94 oltre al vantaggio di venire da tangentopoli aveva un plotone di eminenze dello spettacolo che ogni sera martellavano il pubblico con la sua campagna elettorale..
Ricordo certe cose a dir poco imbarazzanti a cui si sono prestati tutti, da Bongiorno a Vianello..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Mi sto sbellicando a leggere in giro tutti i vari tweet di personaggi dello spettacolo demoliti da questo voto..
Ma ancor più mi sta facendo godere leggere il loro nemmeno sottile disprezzo verso chi non ha votato come loro avrebbero voluto..il pubblico non li ha ascoltati stavolta..

Ma soprattutto, mi impressiona vedere come queste autoproclamatesi "celebrità" (di cui molti personaggi politicamente e socialmente ignoranti come capre imbalsamate) si sentano in dovere di dire la loro opinione come se contasse qualcosa..

Forse dovrebbero aver capito che hanno parlato tutti fin troppo e che la gente comune non ne può più delle loro facce finte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lucia Annunziata direttrice del Fuffington Post:"E' il nuovo ordine mondiale. Ha vinto un antisemita".*



Ma come si fa a essere così ritardati?
Inizio a pensare che siano proprio cerebrolesi e non in malafede


----------



## Nicco (9 Novembre 2016)

IMHO Trump ha vinto perché l'America è un paese di guerrafondai patriottisti, io non lo vedo assolutamente come un voto contro il sistema.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che su internet la faccenda era ancora peggio; oltre ai siti e blog di "informazione" c'era anche tutto il mondo social e dello star system contro Trump..
> 
> Questa vittoria è la vittoria della gente comune (dipinta con disprezzo da questi cerebrolesi che vivono nei loro sogni come "l'uomo bianco medio sotto acculturato") alla faccia di tutti quei patetici personaggi che hanno fatto del citarsi addosso il loro modo di vivere e che succhiano il sangue delle collettività per mantenere il loro status di privilegiati.
> 
> ...



Su internet ti si apre un oceano. Oceano magari di stupidaggini ma in cui, in ogni caso, puoi navigare scegliendo tu quale rotta seguire e dove sicuramente le alternative al "pensiero comune" non mancheranno mai. Chi invece non può far altro che limitarsi ai giornali e alle tv è sempre costretto a subire il tutto passivamente, e quanto s'è visto nell'ultimo anno è stato veramente qualcosa di sconcertante in tal senso, una roba degna di Orwell.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Su internet ti si apre un oceano. Oceano magari di stupidaggini ma in cui, in ogni caso, puoi navigare scegliendo tu quale rotta seguire e dove sicuramente le alternative al "pensiero comune" non mancheranno mai. Chi invece non può far altro che limitarsi ai giornali e alle tv è sempre costretto a subire il tutto passivamente, e quanto s'è visto nell'ultimo anno è stato veramente qualcosa di sconcertante in tal senso, una roba degna di Orwell.



Questo è certo..però attenzione che non crediamo che il web sia così "free"...

Qualsiasi studio ti dirà che in realtà internet è un luogo estremamente "chiuso" dove il 90% della popolazione naviga su un numero di siti limitatissimo

Prendi l'italia, il 90% della gente che si informa su internet dove credi lo faccia? social network sick, siti dei giornali più venduti (Repubblica, Corriere, sole 24ore etc..), blog di grillo e qualcuno sui blog di altre celebrità del sistema intellettuale..

sono una minuscola parte quelli che vanno a cercare informazioni più dettagliate (e anche lì molti poi finiscono imbrigliati in siti di controinformazione terribili, roba tipo da star trek...)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2016)

Comunque di una cosa ci possiamo vantare con gli Americani,

a eleggere un 80enne miliardario millantantore put.aniere con il parrucchino ci siamo arrivati prima noi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Novembre 2016)

Bellissimo meme


----------



## Nick (9 Novembre 2016)

Pazzesco che abbia vinto uno che a livello nazionale ha meno voti dell'avversario, legge elettorale terribile.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Novembre 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Pazzesco che abbia vinto uno che a livello nazionale ha meno voti dell'avversario, legge elettorale terribile.



Beh mica è un problema di adesso comunque...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Novembre 2016)

Che goduria... Quante facce listate a lutto stamattina.... radical chic, politicaly correct, paladini del pensiero assoluto del sotuttoio che trattenevano a stento le lacrime... sentire i giornalai nostrani che ancora a mattina inoltrata non si rassegnavano e parlavano di dati non definitivi, poi, ha reso tutto ancora più bello...


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Ragazzi, io non ho più parole per questa immondizia. Spero che Donald li faccia chiudere.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io non ho più parole per questa immondizia. Spero che Donald li faccia chiudere.



*Saviano al TG 1 : "La più grande tragedia della storia dell'America dalla scoperta di Colombo."*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Novembre 2016)

Se facciamo tripletta con la Marine in Francia esco nudo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io non ho più parole per questa immondizia. Spero che Donald li faccia chiudere.



Sarebbe questo sotto.
La rete ha smentito, sarebbe uno zombie qualunque.

La cavolata arriva ovviamente dal profilo Twitter di una frustrata... da un social network, visto che se ne parlava. 
Da dove poteva arrivare altrimenti?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe questo sotto.
> La rete ha smentito, sarebbe uno zombie qualunque.
> 
> La cavolata arriva ovviamente dal profilo Twitter di una frustrata... da un social network, visto che se ne parlava.
> Da dove poteva arrivare altrimenti?



Contempliamo con serafico e compiaciuto distacco l'ennesimo rosicamento e GODIAMO!

Stasera sarà un profluvio di sapientoni nostrani che ci spiegheranno che, dopo gli inglesi, anche gli americani sono una massa di idioti incolti... A napolitano è già quasi venuto un colpo, idem ai vari severgnini, annunziata, parenzo etc...


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe questo sotto.
> La rete ha smentito, sarebbe uno zombie qualunque.
> 
> La cavolata arriva ovviamente dal profilo Twitter di una frustrata... da un social network, visto che se ne parlava.
> Da dove poteva arrivare altrimenti?



Le grandi inchieste delle prime firme del Fuffa: Salvo Migrante e Gianni Fazioso.


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Eccolo!!!!!!!!!! Con tutta la sua solita ed inflazionatissima PAURA!


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Novembre 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Se facciamo tripletta con la Marine in Francia esco nudo



Mamma mia non mi fare sognare così tanto


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2016)

Leggo che le femministe si rammaricano perchè avrebbero voluto una donna a capo di una nazione, finalmente. Possono stare tranquille: a primavera il popolo francese le accontenterà.


----------



## juventino (9 Novembre 2016)

Per chi se lo fosse perso, il discorso di Trump dopo la vittoria.







Admin ha scritto:


> Leggo che le femministe si rammaricano perchè avrebbero voluto una donna a capo di una nazione, finalmente. Possono stare tranquille: a primavera il popolo francese le accontenterà.



Col sistema elettorale francese la vedo difficile. E non so se la vittoria di Marine sarebbe un motivo per cui gioire (è un voto completamente diverso sia dalla Brexit sia dalle presidenziali USA, che, a dispetto di come la pensano molti, sono risultati nati in modo molto differente). Un conto è Trump, un conto è il FN.


----------



## juventino (9 Novembre 2016)

A Madonna sarà rimasto l'amaro...in bocca


----------



## Kaw (9 Novembre 2016)

Sul serio, c'era da tifare Trump solo per assistere al rosicamento di tutto l'establishment politico, ma soprattutto di tutta quella massa di radical chic, americani e non americani, che hanno iniziato una campagna del terrore mai vista nella storia prima d'ora.
Ma questi veramente credono che con Trump si riapriranno i campi di concentramento? Che assiteremo a deportazioni di massa? 
Ma al giorno d'oggi è così, se dici che l'immigrazione deve essere regolamentata passi per nazista


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Novembre 2016)

Non mi piace la politica è giustamente per questo sono contento per il popolo americano, ieri hanno literalmente mandato alla SHIT il loro sistema politico.. CHAPEAO!


----------



## Igniorante (9 Novembre 2016)

Il prossimo deve essere Matteino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2016)

Fossi un cittadino statunitense, il mio voto andrebbe a Bernie Sanders, con serietà parlando; tuttavia, chiamato Sanders contro Clinton alle primarie del Partito Democratico e sconfitto dalla stessa Hillary, per le presidenziali degli USA avrei sicuramente scelto Trump. 
La Clinton, come è già stato detto, avrebbe dato continuità alla politica economica ed estera di Obama, di Bush prima di lui e del marito prima ancora; insomma, la Clinton avrebbe rappresentato consolidamento dello status quo e dell'establishment nordamericano.
Tutto ciò non accadrà anche con Trump? Non è detto, perché Trump non è un rivoluzionario e non è il salvatore della patria, ma soltanto un ignorante ultra-reazionario di destra; quindi, perché votare Trump? Perché Trump in politica non c'è mai stato e, per lo meno, ti lascia il beneficio del dubbio sul fatto che possa fare non dico cose buone, ma cose non peggiori della Clinton.
Questo discorso non vuole sostenere Trump, perché, come detto sopra, se fossi un cittadino statunitense il mio voto andrebbe a Sanders e mai e poi mai mi sognerei di votare Trump; tuttavia, alle presidenziali s'è dovuto dar conto ad una scelta paradossale: da un lato, un personaggio politicamente imbarazzante e poco credibile, cioè Trump; dall'altro, un personaggio, secondo me, ancora peggiore, in quanto rappresentante dello stesso establishment che ha mandato, appena otto anni fa, il mondo occidentale sottosopra, cioè la Clinton.
Dunque, non definirei una vittoria quella di Trump, perché sono ben lungi da un personaggio come lui, ma se la sconfitta è Hillary non può farmi che piacere.
La mia speranza è che Trump possa non fare troppi danni in politica interna (qualcuno ha citato l'Obamacare) e in politica estera (magari con un minimo di distensione in Siria).


----------



## Jaqen (9 Novembre 2016)

Contenti voi..


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Novembre 2016)

Per la le pen purtroppo è molto più difficile


----------



## Brain84 (10 Novembre 2016)

Per come la vedo io, L'America con Trump ha innescato una mina impazzita.
Lui stesso ha dimostrato di non volersi piegare al sistema, ed in alcuni caso ci sta. 

Mi stupisco come si possa dare credito ad uno che ha dichiarato di:
- voler alzare un muro (reale o virtuale) contro i messicani
- mettere continuamente L'accento riducendo le donne a delle prostitute
- bloccare TUTTI i musulmani che vogliono entrare negli USA
- ritornare al waterboarding promulgando i metodi di tortura
- il riscaldamento globale non esiste, lo hanno inventato i cinesi
- i neri sono tutti pigri

Poi vari attestati di stima ai dittatori passati. 

È come se un incrocio tra il peggior Berlusconi e il peggior Bossi, fossero presidente degli Stati Uniti.
Non ho la sfera di cristallo per sapere cosa accadrà, ma se le premesse verranno mantenute, prevedo tempi bui


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leggo che le femministe si rammaricano perchè avrebbero voluto una donna a capo di una nazione, finalmente. Possono stare tranquille: a primavera il popolo francese le accontenterà.



Ah perché Germania e Regno Unito cosa sono?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah perché Germania e Regno Unito cosa sono?



Mi vengono in mente tra l'altro Brasile, la Polonia a memoria, ma ci sono altri paesi che hanno o hanno avuto un premier donna. A sentire la propaganda femminista sembra che non sia mai esistita e non esista un presidente donna in nessuna zona del mondo


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Novembre 2016)

Vedere quella mandria lurida di radical chic che protestano in strada mi fa godere tantissimo, le fogne si sono improvvisamente aperte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Novembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedere quella mandria lurida di radical chic che protestano in strada mi fa godere tantissimo, le fogne si sono improvvisamente aperte



I democratici che non accettano l'esito di elezioni democratiche 

Poi vogliono esportare la democrazia agli altri paesi, predicano tolleranza ecc...


----------



## smallball (10 Novembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I democratici che non accettano l'esito di elezioni democratiche
> 
> Poi vogliono esportare la democrazia agli altri paesi, predicano tolleranza ecc...



tutto il mondo e' paese...anche loro hanno molto da imparare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedere quella mandria lurida di radical chic che protestano in strada mi fa godere tantissimo, *le fogne si sono improvvisamente aperte*



Concordo, mi pare che la vittoria di Trump abbia aperto le fogne e si siano riversati in strada per i festeggiamenti una bella massa di destrorsi nazistelli....


Grazie al cielo in Italia c'è il M5S e sta gente non ha voce in capitolo.... per una volta siamo avanti a tutti come civiltà.

Se nel resto del mondo pensano di vincere lo squallido imperialismo liberista con il ritorno delle destre reazionarie (o con le sinistre comuniste ovviamente) la gente non ha capito ancora una fava... compresi evidentemente qualcuno del forum


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Concordo, mi pare che la vittoria di Trump abbia aperto le fogne e si siano riversati in strada per i festeggiamenti una bella massa di destrorsi nazistelli....
> 
> 
> Grazie al cielo in Italia c'è il M5S e sta gente non ha voce in capitolo.... per una volta siamo avanti a tutti come civiltà.
> ...



Però ti vorrei far notare che Grillo è stato uno dei primi ad esultare per la vittoria di Trump..non è forse una contraddizione?

Il ritorno delle destre è solo dovuto all'incapacità della politica di interpretare quei bisogni primari dell'uomo che sono e rimangono sicurezza e reddito.
Purtroppo esiste una fetta ampia di popolazione che non è più ascoltata da nessuno perché nessuno parla dei loro banali problemi troppo concentrati in cose "più evolute" e importanti.
Quella popolazione esausta di essere ignorata o al più considerata solo per sentirsi etichettare come "ignorante e bigotta" quando non sa più dove sbattere la testa arriva al punto di scegliere uno come trump, che per inciso, è comunque meglio della Clinton, perché tra un bugiardo e un falso io se devo scelgo comunque sempre il bugiardo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Novembre 2016)

Vi invito a guardare questo video di Barnard, in passato lavorava per report. E' un'analisi che mi sento di condividere in pieno, soprattutto l'incazzattura verso la sinistra snob odierna 

Tanti non capiscono queste semplici cose, il che mi pare veramente assurdo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però ti vorrei far notare che Grillo è stato uno dei primi ad esultare per la vittoria di Trump..non è forse una contraddizione?
> 
> Il ritorno delle destre è solo dovuto all'incapacità della politica di interpretare quei bisogni primari dell'uomo che sono e rimangono *sicurezza e reddito*.
> Purtroppo esiste una fetta ampia di popolazione che non è più ascoltata da nessuno perché nessuno parla dei loro banali problemi troppo concentrati in cose "più evolute" e importanti.
> Quella popolazione esausta di essere ignorata o al più considerata solo per sentirsi etichettare come "ignorante e bigotta" quando non sa più dove sbattere la testa arriva al punto di scegliere uno come trump, che per inciso, è comunque meglio della Clinton, perché tra un bugiardo e un falso io se devo scelgo comunque sempre il bugiardo.



Scusa, ma in che periodo storico e dove le destre reazionarie avrebbero garantito sicurezza e reddito?
sui libri di storia c'è scritto tutt'altro, 
è come affermare che da qualche parte del mondo il comunismo abbia garantito uguaglianza e giustizia,
vedi qui subentra l'ignoranza politica, quando si parla per slogan e non ci si disturba di andare a verificare cosa dicono la storia, le cronache e le statistiche.

Per fare un esempio calcistico è come affermare che Destro debba essere il nostro nuovo centravanti da Champion e sia un fenomeno da 30 gol a stagione, fregandosene bellamente delle statistiche, pertanto della storia, che invece indicano che è un bidone dell'umido, lo stesso vale per destre e sinistre radicali, la loro inadeguatezza è sancita dalla storia, in ogni periodo e parte del mondo, tutto il resto è fuffa.

In realtà perfino lo schifo di globalizzazione attuale è meglio di quelle ideologie stantie e fallimentari.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma in che periodo storico e dove le destre reazionarie avrebbero garantito sicurezza e reddito?
> sui libri di storia c'è scritto tutt'altro,
> è come affermare che da qualche parte del mondo il comunismo abbia garantito uguaglianza e giustizia,
> vedi qui subentra l'ignoranza politica, quando si parla per slogan e non ci si disturba di andare a verificare cosa dicono la storia, le cronache e le statistiche.
> ...



Tu intanto parli di un paese, gli stati uniti, ma poi citi esempi di destre con stampo europeo, parlando in sostanza di fascismo che lì sanno vagamente cos'è..
A livello di sicurezza interna in america cercano chi li protegge dagli immigrati e i delinquenti e soprattutto dai terroristi e non si fidano di chi invece descrive in modo blando questi problemi. Inoltre loro hanno un alto concetto del "diritto alla difesa personale" che vedono molto limitata quando si parla di togliere le armi alla gente (ricordiamo che è il loro secondo emendamento mi pare).
Sul reddito, bé Trump ha promesso di tagliarli le tasse, non lo farà? Probabile..ma il punto è, e ancora sfugge, che Trump ha parlato a quelle persone, le ha considerate, gli ha detto "so che esistete".

La Clinton preoccupata di rompere il tetto di cristallo si è dimenticata che esistono le persone che hanno problemi che possiamo definire quotidiani, ma non per questo meno drammatici


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma in che periodo storico e dove le destre reazionarie avrebbero garantito sicurezza e reddito?
> sui libri di storia c'è scritto tutt'altro,
> è come affermare che da qualche parte del mondo il comunismo abbia garantito uguaglianza e giustizia,
> vedi qui subentra l'ignoranza politica, quando si parla per slogan e non ci si disturba di andare a verificare cosa dicono la storia, le cronache e le statistiche.
> ...



Tifoso, non ci vuole chissà che ragionamento, la gente è incazzata, vota il primo pirla che va contro a certe idee perché non viene ascoltata. Guardati il video che ho postato.
Non c'è nessun ragionamento particolare, tante persone sono solamente stufe di sentire certi discorsi e viene spinta in automatico verso certi individui visto che non ha altri sbocchi in cui andare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tu intanto parli di un paese, gli stati uniti, ma poi citi esempi di destre con stampo europeo, parlando in sostanza di fascismo che lì sanno vagamente cos'è..
> A livello di sicurezza interna in america cercano chi li protegge dagli immigrati e i delinquenti e soprattutto dai terroristi e non si fidano di chi invece descrive in modo blando questi problemi. Inoltre loro hanno un alto concetto del "diritto alla difesa personale" che vedono molto limitata quando si parla di togliere le armi alla gente (ricordiamo che è il loro secondo emendamento mi pare).
> *Sul reddito, bé Trump ha promesso di tagliarli le tasse, non lo farà? Probabile..ma il punto è, e ancora sfugge, che Trump ha parlato a quelle persone, le ha considerate, gli ha detto "so che esistete".
> 
> La Clinton preoccupata di rompere il tetto di cristallo si è dimenticata che esistono le persone che hanno problemi che possiamo definire quotidiani, ma non per questo meno drammatici*



Roba semplicissima. Stessa cosa che sta accadendo in Italia, con tutti i problemi che ci sono senti la classe dirigente che per prima cosa continua a straparlare di cosa?
Degli immigrati e dell'accoglienza che è un qualcosa di dovuto


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Roba semplicissima. Stessa cosa che sta accadendo in Italia, con tutti i problemi che ci sono senti la classe dirigente che per prima cosa continua a straparlare di cosa?
> Degli immigrati e dell'accoglienza che è un qualcosa di dovuto



Il punto è quello. Bello il video che hai postato, Barnard è un geniaccio e confermo che certe cose le diceva già anni e anni fa dato che lo seguo da moltissimo tempo, è uno fuori come un balcone, assolutamente borderline, ma è l'unico intellettuale che ha il coraggio e la voglia di andare contro davvero, senza allinearsi a nessuno e soprattutto che conosce la gente e la disperazione delle classi medie e disagiate (non solo italiane), questo perché a differenza degli intellettuali di sinistra non ha passato la sua vita a discutere sui massimi sistemi nei salotti buoni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tu intanto parli di un paese, gli stati uniti, ma poi citi esempi di destre con stampo europeo, parlando in sostanza di fascismo che lì sanno vagamente cos'è..
> A livello di sicurezza interna in america cercano chi li protegge dagli immigrati e i delinquenti e soprattutto dai terroristi e non si fidano di chi invece descrive in modo blando questi problemi.* Inoltre loro hanno un alto concetto del "diritto alla difesa personale" che vedono molto limitata quando si parla di togliere le armi alla gente* (ricordiamo che è il loro secondo emendamento mi pare).
> Sul reddito, bé Trump ha promesso di tagliarli le tasse, non lo farà? Probabile..ma il punto è, e ancora sfugge, che Trump ha parlato a quelle persone, le ha considerate, gli ha detto "so che esistete".
> 
> La Clinton preoccupata di rompere il tetto di cristallo si è dimenticata che esistono le persone che hanno problemi che possiamo definire quotidiani, ma non per questo meno drammatici



L'america è da sempre un paese fascistoide o addirittura filonazista, lo sanno benissimo cosa sono...

Il dibattito che mi fai del diritto alla difesa personale è ottimo, e l'esempio perfetto per illustrare l'ignoranza politica...
in realtà la facilità al porto d'armi rende la società americana molto più violenta e pericolosa di quella europea,
in realtà la favola di magior sicurezza delle destre americane tramite il possesso delle armi porta senza ombre di dubbio all'effetto diatralmente opposto, ma del resto non è un mistero che gli americani politicamente sono perfino piu ignoranti degli italioti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'america è da sempre un paese fascistoide o addirittura filonazista, lo sanno benissimo cosa sono...
> 
> Il dibattito che mi fai del diritto alla difesa personale è ottimo, e l'esempio perfetto per illustrare l'ignoranza politica...
> in realtà la facilità al porto d'armi rende la società americana molto più violenta e pericolosa di quella europea,
> in realtà la favola di magior sicurezza delle destre americane tramite il possesso delle armi porta senza ombre di dubbio all'effetto diatralmente opposto, ma del resto non è un mistero che gli americani politicamente sono perfino piu ignoranti degli italioti.



Gli americani sono sempre americani..sia quando votano Bush e Trump sia quando votano Obama..

Il possesso d'armi rende una società più insicura? Io non lo so..di certo la renderebbe più sicura la mancanza di criminali e il fatto che se vanno in galere ci rimangano.
Non mi pare comunque che in italia si viva un grande senso di sicurezza nonostante non sia semplice avere un arma, soprattutto perché guarda caso i malavitosi non mi pare abbiano problemi a procurarsele..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gli americani sono sempre americani..sia quando votano Bush e Trump sia quando votano Obama..
> 
> *Il possesso d'armi rende una società più insicura?* Io non lo so..di certo la renderebbe più sicura la mancanza di criminali e il fatto che se vanno in galere ci rimangano.
> Non mi pare comunque che in italia si viva un grande senso di sicurezza nonostante non sia semplice avere un arma, soprattutto perché guarda caso i malavitosi non mi pare abbiano problemi a procurarsele..



Si certo, perchè in Italia e nel resto d'europa c'è il tasso di omicidi e criminalità Americano 
se vogliamo parlare di politica sociale non facciamolo per slogan...

Ideologie e convinzioni personali non interessano a nessuno, invece magari con dati certi tutti noi possiamo imparare qualcosa e avere discussioni interessanti. 


NB non conosco le statistiche, ma a naso ho l'impressione che perfino nei violentissimi balcani (per gli standard europei) non ci sia un simile tasso di insicurezza sociale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si certo, perchè in Italia e nel resto d'europa c'è il tasso di omicidi e criminalità Americano
> se vogliamo parlare di politica sociale non facciamolo per slogan...
> 
> Ideologie e convinzioni personali non interessano a nessuno, invece magari con dati certi tutti noi possiamo imparare qualcosa e avere discussioni interessanti.
> ...



Se tu credi che la violenza si fermi solo togliendo le armi..e soprattutto bisogna anche capire dove si consumano la maggior parte degli omicidi negli usa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Se tu credi che la violenza si fermi solo togliendo le armi*..e soprattutto bisogna anche capire dove si consumano la maggior parte degli omicidi negli usa



Lo dicono i dati... quello che credo io non conta nulla


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2016)

*Ragazzi, niente discorsi a due. Continuate in privato.*


----------



## Eziomare (10 Novembre 2016)

Era interessante la discussione tra i due...personalmente mi accodo con convinzione a quanto espresso da evorutto, quasi in toto.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è certo..però attenzione che non crediamo che il web sia così "free"...
> 
> Qualsiasi studio ti dirà che in realtà internet è un luogo estremamente "chiuso" dove il 90% della popolazione naviga su un numero di siti limitatissimo
> 
> ...



Ovvio che leggere il CdS (o Repubblica, il FQ, Libero ecc) nella versione on line piuttosto che in quella cartacea non cambia nulla. Il punto è che anche il solo confrontarsi su tematiche politiche su un forum sportivo è comunque molto più producente e arricchente di guardare una puntata di Porta a Porta. Ciò che è avvenuto in Gran Bretagna e Stati Uniti è la conferma di quello che molti vanno a dire da anni, ovvero che i mass media su determinati temi raccontano solo mondi alternativi, e chi vive nel mondo reale, per fortuna, sta dimostrando di non farsi abbindolare da tutto ciò.


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si certo, perchè in Italia e nel resto d'europa c'è il tasso di omicidi e criminalità Americano
> se vogliamo parlare di politica sociale non facciamolo per slogan...
> 
> Ideologie e convinzioni personali non interessano a nessuno, invece magari con dati certi tutti noi possiamo imparare qualcosa e avere discussioni interessanti.
> ...



Chicago e Dallas (o era Houston?) furono confrontati due anni fa. Stessa composizione etnica, stesso pil per abitante ma Chicago aveva il doppio di omicidi nonostante avesse divieti rigidissimi in fatto di armi.

Comunque in America i democratici seguono lo stile antica Roma (cinema e media dalla loro, i posti governativi al posto delle distribuzioni di pane) con la filosofia che il governo deve provvedere alla gente, i repubblicani di base sono pure più anarcoidi del più estremo dei pannelliani.
I democratici da Roosevelt in poi non sono più quelli di un tempo, puntano molto sui successi bellici all'estero e su una politica interventista per creare consenso... Roosevelt stesso si ispirava economicamente a Mussolini!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Chicago e Dallas (o era Houston?)* furono confrontati due anni fa. Stessa composizione etnica, stesso pil per abitante ma Chicago aveva il doppio di omicidi nonostante avesse divieti rigidissimi in fatto di armi*.
> 
> Comunque in America i democratici seguono lo stile antica Roma (cinema e media dalla loro, i posti governativi al posto delle distribuzioni di pane) con la filosofia che il governo deve provvedere alla gente, i repubblicani di base sono pure più anarcoidi del più estremo dei pannelliani.
> I democratici da Roosevelt in poi non sono più quelli di un tempo, puntano molto sui successi bellici all'estero e su una politica interventista per creare consenso... Roosevelt stesso si ispirava economicamente a Mussolini!



Che Chicago e Dallas possano avere la stessa composizione etnica lo escludo totalmente, così come è normalissima la differenza di criminalità, armi o non armi
sono due città con storie culturali diversissime


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2016)

Controllato meglio è Houston. 138 negozi d'armi 26% bianchi non ispanici contro il 28% di Chicago. Chicago ha non il doppio ma il quadruplo per abitante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Controllato meglio è Houston. 138 negozi d'armi 26% bianchi non ispanici contro il 28% di Chicago. Chicago ha non il doppio ma il quadruplo per abitante.



Umh, mi sembra un gettare tutto nel calderone, bianchi non ispanici?

potrei sbagliarmi, ma se contano i bianchi non ispanici presumo che a Houston ci sia una notevole componente latina,
mentre a Chicago dovrebbe prevalere una componente afro americana, scrivo solo su supposizioni, non ho i dati alla mano,
ma ciò spiegherebbe molte cose,
a Chicago vorrei pure vedere le statistiche di prima e dopo il bando delle armi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Controllato meglio è Houston. 138 negozi d'armi 26% bianchi non ispanici contro il 28% di Chicago. Chicago ha non il doppio ma il quadruplo per abitante.



Chicago è probabilmente la città più criminale di tutti gli stati uniti, è pazzesco, non ci vivrei nemmeno sotto tortura, ricordo un documentario visto un tempo, c'è proprio una sottocultura lì che vive nei cosiddetti "bassifondi"..roba da non credere.

Forse non hanno preso l'esempio più sensato scegliendo Chicago che è davvero un mondo a se dal punto di vista della criminalità anche se io concordo sull'idea, le armi aiutano ad uccidere ma non fanno scegliere se commettere il delitto o meno, e se usate per legittima difesa possono salvare persone "indifese"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

Un quiz, chi sa dirmi la percentuale dei neri negli USA? 
naturalmente senza documentarsi prima...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Un quiz, chi sa dirmi la percentuale dei neri negli USA?
> naturalmente senza documentarsi prima...



Per neri intendi solo afroamericani? Mah..saremo sul 15% forse


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per neri intendi solo afroamericani? Mah..saremo sul 15% forse



Bravo, in realtà il 13,3 %

onestamente pensavo molti di più...


Questo dimostra anche come sia stata stuprata l'Italia e il resto d'europa negli ultimi anni, altro che perbenismo...

pur condannando il bieco razzismo, vi rendete conto che gli americani dopo un paio di secoli fanno ancora fatica a integrarsi totalmente,
nonostante i neri americani alla fin fine abbiano abitudini molto simili ai bianchi, anche dal punto di vista religioso...

A noi ci hanno imposto quasi la stessa migrazione in poco più di un decennio, oltretutto con culture piuttosto lontane dalla nostra, sotto tutti i punti di vista....
per me questo è un atto criminale uguale e contrario al razzismo come gravità....
la cancellazione dell'identità culturale di una nazione


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bravo, in realtà il 13,3 %
> 
> onestamente pensavo molti di più...
> 
> ...



Sembrano di più perché la concentrazione di afroamericani è molto più alta nelle metropoli che siamo abituati a vedere..ma poi esistono zone d'america dove sono molti meno a quanto mi risulta.
Non posso che concordare su tutta la linea..in europa si sta creando un clima esplosivo pericolosissimo, a volte ho l'impressione che in questo continente, che sullo scacchiere mondiale conta sempre meno, si stia svolgendo una sorta di esperimento sociale di massa. Sennò davvero non so come spiegarmi l'assurdità di quello che vedo..


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Novembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bravo, in realtà il 13,3 %
> 
> onestamente pensavo molti di più...
> 
> ...



e quindi la soluzione sarebbe l'alzata di muri secondo te? domanda senza provocazione. barriere fisiche contro le migrazioni di massa possono essere la soluzione?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2016)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> e quindi la soluzione sarebbe l'alzata di muri secondo te? domanda senza provocazione. barriere fisiche contro le migrazioni di massa possono essere la soluzione?



No assolutamente, anche perchè a mio parere tutta questa immigrazione è assolutamente spinta e voluta,
se a un certo punto chi ha il vero potere decidesse di non volerla più si attenuerebbe immediatamente,

La prova? negli anni 70 la situazione mondiale non era molto dissimile all'attuale nel terzo mondo, forse anche peggio,
ma nonostante una fortissima richiesta di manodopera in Italia non entrava nessuno, e non certo perchè vi fossero chissà che controlli alle frontiere,
io abitavo da bambino in una delle prime vie a Milano in cui si è instaurata una piccola comunita di nord africani, una traversa di corso Buones Aires e questi andavano in giro spesso con dei leoncini...

PS vedevano passare mia nonna con le borse della spesa e pretendevano di portarglele su al 5° piano senza ascensore, senza che nessuno gli chiedesse nulla e senza accettare nulla in ringraziamento, era proprio un altro mondo...


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2016)

Sono disperati. Non sanno più a cosa attaccarsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2016)

Hahhaha


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Novembre 2016)

Godo il doppio a vedere questi poveracci


----------



## vota DC (11 Novembre 2016)

Obama dovrà perdonare la Clinton prima che arrivino conseguenze legali.... altro che anima nera trumpiana: la Clinton ha legami sia con fascioislamismo tramite Huma che con il nazismo vecchio stile tramite i Bush che hanno cercato di aiutarla non appoggiando Trump, forse per gratitudine dell'appoggio di Clinton all'invasione dell'Iraq a discapito dell'unità del partito democratico che sotto dean aveva deciso di opporsi.


----------



## juventino (11 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono disperati. Non sanno più a cosa attaccarsi.



Ma fanno sul serio?


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2016)

Mi ero perso questa perla [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi ero perso questa perla @Admin



Hero!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2016)

Il massonico Juncker dalle dichiarazioni che fa è leggermente preoccupato


----------



## Igniorante (11 Novembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi ero perso questa perla [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]



Di Sgarbi si può dire tutto, ma non che non sia un genio, mai banale in quello che dice


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi ero perso questa perla [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]



Ahahah, mamma che idolo


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2016)

Il punto di vista di Sgarbi tutto sommato è condivisibile : "basta ipocrisia e basta bombe".

Mi continua a preoccupare invece il discorso ambientale. 
Manco a farlo apposta su Sky sto vedendo un documentario con Leonardo Di Caprio, Punto di non ritorno (Before the Flood), dove a un certo punto viene riportato un vecchio video di Trump che dice:
"Questa storia del surriscaldamento globale è una bufala. Oggi davano 21° e invece si muore di freddo. Dov'è il surriscaldamento globale? Ne abbiamo bisogno, stiamo congelando!"

Sotto questo punto di vista c'è solo da capire se è scemo o fa lo scemo. In ogni caso si casca male.
Comunque voglio essere fiducioso...magari ha cambiato idea.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Novembre 2016)

Comunque se si rivotasse oggi sono convinto che trump prenderebbe altri 4/5 stati, immagino tutta l'America silenziosa godere follemente nel vedere quei ridicoli radical chic con i loro cartelli "pussy Power" oppure "stop White supremacy"


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2016)




----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## juventino (12 Novembre 2016)

Ma Cristo Santo basta! Anche per il fatto del KKK: uno dei più grandi sostenitori di tutta la campagna elettorale di Trump è stato Ben Carson, un afroamericano! Così come è stato dimostrato che tanti afroamericani lo abbiano preferito alla Clinton; cosa ci può fare Trump se quella setta di banditi decide di fate festa? Quali responsabilità avrebbe?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Novembre 2016)

All'inizio ero molto molto dubbioso su Trump. Era un personaggio che mi faceva paura. Ma ora un'altra idea. Lui è semplicemente un trollonone una specie di clown. Un ricco sfondato che si è buttato in questa avventura, d'altronde perché non provarci? Ha capito che la campagna elettorale era come una pubblicità. Ha saputo vendersi, ha saputo vendere il suo prodotto dicendo le cose dirette e senza nascondere. Dicendo quello che le persone volevano sentire. Un personaggio molto molto divertente se devo essere onesto. La gente sta davvero esagerando. Pensano che sia il nuovo Hitler. Ma quale Hitler è solo un cialtrone. Tanto non credo combinerà molto. Uno showman che mi fa cadere dalla sedia. 

I democratici potevano scegliere Sanders e secondo avrebbe vinto contro Trump.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> All'inizio ero molto molto dubbioso su Trump. Era un personaggio che mi faceva paura. Ma ora un'altra idea. Lui è semplicemente un trollonone una specie di clown. Un ricco sfondato che si è buttato in questa avventura, d'altronde perché non provarci? Ha capito che la campagna elettorale era come una pubblicità. Ha saputo vendersi, ha saputo vendere il suo prodotto dicendo le cose dirette e senza nascondere. Dicendo quello che le persone volevano sentire. Un personaggio molto molto divertente se devo essere onesto. La gente sta davvero esagerando. Pensano che sia il nuovo Hitler. Ma quale Hitler è solo un cialtrone. Tanto non credo combinerà molto. Uno showman che mi fa cadere dalla sedia.
> 
> I democratici potevano scegliere Sanders e secondo avrebbe vinto contro Trump.



Quoto tutto. Ora come ora sono molto contento della sua vittoria e della sconfitta di Clinton. Speriamo bene.


----------



## admin (12 Novembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> All'inizio ero molto molto dubbioso su Trump. Era un personaggio che mi faceva paura. Ma ora un'altra idea. Lui è semplicemente un trollonone una specie di clown. Un ricco sfondato che si è buttato in questa avventura, d'altronde perché non provarci? Ha capito che la campagna elettorale era come una pubblicità. Ha saputo vendersi, ha saputo vendere il suo prodotto dicendo le cose dirette e senza nascondere. Dicendo quello che le persone volevano sentire. Un personaggio molto molto divertente se devo essere onesto. La gente sta davvero esagerando. Pensano che sia il nuovo Hitler. Ma quale Hitler è solo un cialtrone. Tanto non credo combinerà molto. Uno showman che mi fa cadere dalla sedia.
> 
> I democratici potevano scegliere Sanders e secondo avrebbe vinto contro Trump.



C'è gente (fortemente malata di testa) che pensa che Trump riapra i campi di concentramento. Nel 2016. LOL.

Il bello di Trump è proprio questo: è un verginello della politica. Quindi può essere tutto: un clown alla Berlusconi così come un presidente alla Reagan. 

Comunque vada, anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, sarà sicuramente meglio della psicopatica corrotta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2016)

A vedere gli slogan dei contestatori comunque c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli

"Basta supremazia dei bianchi"
"Le donne sono fiere della loro f..."
Oltre ai soliti mantra della xenofobia, omofobia ecc

Ma questi qua di rendono conto che il 45% delle donne ha visto trump? Che moltissimi omosessuali hanno fatto lo stesso, così come tanti immigrati regolari, ispanici su tutti?
La Clinton, piaccia o non piaccia, è stata asfaltata, con 70 grandi elettori di differenza che sono veramente tanti
Si rendono conto che sono loro che stavo facendo di tutto per dividere il loro paese?
Perché Obama, che è ancora presidente, non dice nulla?


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I democratici potevano scegliere Sanders e secondo avrebbe vinto contro Trump.



Ma doveva andare su Clinton. Non è che hanno semplicemente favorito la Clinton, quello lo hanno fatto nel 2008 e ha perso in una competizione leale contro un nero semisconosciuto (quando ci fu la guerra in Iraq Obama neanche era senatore!) con un nome di mezzo identico al dittatore arabo che avevano fatto giustiziare. Sanders non ha avuto la stessa fortuna e contro di lui si è giocato sporco con macchina del fango e persino qualche broglio, usate la funzione intervallo date prima che Trump avesse vinto le primarie e troverete che i media ignoravano Trump e attaccavano Sanders. Far vincere la Clinton era molto più importante che impedire la vittoria di Trump, dalle mail sembra infatti che la Clinton aveva elencato tre nomi di avversari che avrebbe voluto tra cui c'era quello di Trump.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2016)

Le proteste spontanee della gente 
15/18 dollari l'ora!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Novembre 2016)

Chissà quanti interessi ci sono dietro la Clinton presidente...sono pure disposti a pagare i "protestanti"


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Novembre 2016)

Clinton cagnia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Novembre 2016)

Incredibile il livello di goduria che sto raggiungendo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Novembre 2016)

L'unico motivo intelligente per sostenere Trump sono i topic nell'angolo della gnocca, il resto dei commenti a suo favore è da mani nei capelli. Questo è il mondo che ci meritiamo. Poi va beh è stato un fail dei democratici che hanno deciso di puntare sulla Clinton, era l'unica davvero in grado di perdere contro il sosia del Berlusca.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Novembre 2016)

Ok anche a me fa ridere questa fetta di esauriti anti-trump, con ipotesi assurde. 
Preferei però si giudicasse Trump per le cose serie. O vogliamo continuare ad incensare Trump solo perchè l'altro candidato era più ridicolo? 

Tra i punti principali dei primi 100 giorni del governo Trump :
*"cancellare l'eredità verde di Obama, togliendo le restrizioni all'estrazione di idrocarburi, dando l'ok all'oleodotto Keystone e abolendo miliardi di contributi all'Onu per i programmi contro il climate change".*

A capo dell'agenzia americana per la protezione dell'ambiente vuole eleggere un certo Myron Ebell, un politico tra i più scettici sul cambiamento climatico. Definito anche come "portavoce dell'industria del petrolio".

Sta cercando una scorciatoia per evitare di rispettare gli accordi sul clima di Parigi.

Da questo potrei dedurre che sarebbe disposto al collasso del pianeta in tot anni pur di avere un + nei dati economici durante i 4/8 annetti della sua presidenza. In pratica nonostante le sue capacità imprenditoriali, il presidente USA sarebbe un demente fatto e finito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Novembre 2016)

Ho appena letto che Trump ha pure vinto il voto popolare con i risultati definitivi. Qualcuno sa se c'è un sito ufficiale del governo USA per controllare? Una roba tipo quello italiano per le elezioni


----------

